# Weekly Competition 2013-05



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 U' R F' R2 U R F U'
*2. *R2 U R' U' R' F U F' U'
*3. *F' U2 R2 U' R' U F2 R
*4. *F' U R F2 U' R U R2 U
*5. *R' U' F2 U R' F2 U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' L U L' B2 D B' D' U F2
*2. *B2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D R2 U L B2 U R' B2 U2 F L F2 L U'
*3. *D2 B D2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F R U2 R' B D' L2 U F' D2 U'
*4. *U B2 L2 R2 U L2 D2 U R2 U' B2 F R' B2 L' R B2 L B L R2
*5. *D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L D' L' R' U B2 D R F

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 F' R' U2 B' F2 D R' Uw' F2 Rw' D L F' L B' F' Rw2 U' Fw L R2 B Fw Rw R2 D' Rw' B' Fw2 L Rw' Fw' F L R B F2 R2 Fw2
*2. *R2 U2 F Uw' Rw2 U' B Fw' R' F' R' B2 Rw Fw' L F' D Rw' Fw U2 F D Uw U B' D Fw' D2 Fw Uw L R' Fw R' D F2 L' Rw2 D Uw2
*3. *B' Fw R2 F2 R' F2 R U' R' Fw' D U B2 F Uw Fw F2 U L2 Rw' D F D' Uw' B' Fw2 Rw' R B2 F' U Fw' D2 L' Rw2 B' Rw' D' U R2
*4. *Fw2 D2 Uw' F Uw F R' Uw' B U2 B D2 Rw2 B' Fw' F2 U' L D' Uw' L B2 F2 U' B F Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 R' B' D L' B' Fw' F2 D' U F
*5. *B2 Rw' F2 D' U2 F2 Uw R2 Fw R D' B' R Fw2 R' Uw L B' U2 F' R2 Fw2 D L' D2 F' L' U2 B2 Uw' U2 F2 L2 Rw2 R2 U R Fw2 Rw' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw2 Uw2 Bw' R Uw' Bw' Rw B2 D Uw U' B F' Lw' F2 L2 U Rw2 Dw' Lw' U Bw' L' R Uw2 U' Bw U2 L' B' Bw2 Fw2 F L2 D' Bw L Bw Fw2 Lw Rw2 R2 U' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' B Rw2 B' Lw Rw' D2 F Uw2 F L' Fw' Lw2 Rw2
*2. *Dw B U Bw' Lw' Dw Lw2 B' Lw' Rw' R' F' L' Lw' Rw' D B Lw' Rw' B2 Rw F2 D' F Uw' R2 U' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw2 B' Dw U2 Lw2 Fw D' U' F L Lw2 Bw' D' Bw Rw2 R' Fw2 D L Lw Rw2 D2 L Lw' Rw' U F' Lw Uw' Rw
*3. *Dw2 B2 Fw' Rw R' B Bw' L2 Fw L R' U2 F' L2 Dw R' B2 Lw' Fw' U2 Rw U Lw Fw U2 Rw2 Dw' Uw R' Fw Dw U' L2 Lw2 Fw' D2 Dw Uw' L' B' Fw' R' B2 F' Dw' U Rw' R2 B D' Dw R' Uw2 U Rw U2 F D2 Rw2 R
*4. *Fw' F' U' Bw F2 D2 Uw' Fw Rw' R F U R' D' Fw' Uw Bw' D Bw Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw U Lw Bw' U2 B2 Bw Fw Rw R2 B' R' Bw' F Rw B' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Lw Dw' Bw Lw Fw' D B F L' Rw B2 Bw F2 Lw Dw' Bw
*5. *Bw' Fw' L' F Rw B Uw L2 R2 Fw Rw2 D Dw Fw' Lw2 Uw R' F2 U Bw' R' B R' Fw L' D Fw2 D' Dw2 R' Uw' F D' Bw R' D2 Dw2 B Fw2 Dw' B2 F' D2 Uw2 Bw' F R Dw B2 Fw' Uw' Lw D Dw2 Bw' U2 Lw Dw' B' L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *B' 3R2 2U' R 2D' L2 3U' U 3R 2U2 3F2 2U L2 3U L' 3R' 2R2 2D2 3R' 2U2 U' 2B 2D 2U2 U2 2F' U2 F2 D' 2R D2 2L' 3R R2 B' 2B2 F' 2L 3F' F' 2L D2 U2 R 3F2 2D' 3U' 2U 3R 2R2 B2 2R' 2D U' R2 F2 2L2 3F' D' 2R' 3F2 2L' 2D' 3U 3F' F L 2L2 2R' R2
*2. *R' 3F2 2U' 3F2 U' B2 D 2B2 U L' 2R B' 2R2 R2 D 2D2 B' 2U' 2R B 2F' U' 2B' 2U2 L 3F2 R U2 3F' 2F R2 B 3F2 F2 3R' 2R 2U' U B 2D' 2R2 U L2 3R D' 2D 2U2 U' B' 3R' D' 3F' D2 2B2 2F' D2 2F2 3U2 2L2 R2 2U' U2 2B' 2F2 2R' 2B' 2F' 3R' 2D R2
*3. *B2 3F' F 2D' 3U' L 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U L2 2D 2B2 F2 L2 2R U 3R' 3U' L 2F' 2D' R2 2B' 3R2 3F2 D' R2 2D 3U 2L2 B' 3U2 L2 D' 3F' 2R' U' 3R D' 2U U2 R' 2F2 F R2 2U' 2F' D2 3U2 2R R' 3F' R2 F2 U2 L 2L' 2R2 3F2 2F 3R D R' 2U' 3R2 2B' D' 3R 3U2
*4. *D' 3F F2 L2 2U U L2 2L 3F2 F2 2R2 2B 2L2 B2 3R2 2B2 3F' F R F' 2U 3R' B F2 2L' 2R' F2 3U2 2L D B' D2 U' 2B' 2F' L2 2R 2U' 2B R 2U 2L2 D2 2B2 F2 2L' 3R2 R 2F F R2 2D R D' U2 3R2 F' R F 2D' U 2L 3R U' 3R U B 3F F' 2U'
*5. *R' 3U2 B' 2L' 2D' 3U2 F2 2L' 2R F 3U' B' 2F2 F D2 3U 2U 2R2 B 2F2 2D 3F' D' 2D2 3U2 3F' 2L' F L 2R' U2 2F F 3U2 3R2 R' 2D2 2B' U 3R 2R F' D2 L' 3R' F' 2L2 3U' L2 2D2 2F' 2D' 3U 2U' 3F2 D' L 3F2 F' L' B2 D 3F' D' 2B' 2L2 F' 3R B' 3F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *U 2F2 2U2 2R 2B2 3F2 D 2B2 2R2 3F2 F' 2U' F2 2R F2 D' 2F2 3D 3U' U B 3L' U2 3L 3U' U B 2B' 3B2 2F 3D2 3F 2L 3D U B2 2R' 3D' 3U' L 3R 2R2 3U2 3F L B2 L2 2R U' 2F2 F2 3R B' 2L2 3U2 3F 3L 2R2 3F L 2R' 3U 3F2 3U R F 3R' 3F2 2R' 2U2 2L2 2R' R' 2D' 2U2 U L2 R' 3U' 2U2 R2 F L' 2D 2B F2 3R 2D' 3U2 F' 2R2 F2 R 3D2 2U2 L' 3R 3D2 2U2 U'
*2. *D' 3U' U' B' 3R' 3D2 2B2 3B 3F2 D' B' 2U2 U' R2 3F2 F2 R D U' 3L 3B 2R D2 2D' 3F2 D' B2 2F 2U 3B 3F 2L' 3L2 U 2R2 R' F2 3D' 2F D' 3U' U2 3B2 2F U' 3L' B2 2R' B2 F 2L' 2R' 3F' 3R2 3B R 3U2 2B2 3B' 3U' 2U' 3F2 R2 3B2 2F' 2U2 3R 2D 3L2 3D L2 2B D' 2U L2 3L' D2 B' D 2F 2D2 3F 3L2 2D' 2U' 3L F' D2 2B2 U' F 2R2 D 3U' R' 2F 3R2 2F 2D' F
*3. *B2 3B 2U' 3L' 2R2 3B 2R2 3U 3F' 3L 2U' 2L 2F2 2D2 2L 3F F' 3D2 3B 2U 2B2 3U' B2 2D 3D' U' 2B 3B' R' B2 L' 2L2 3U' B2 3B2 D2 3D2 3U' 3F' R' 3B2 3D2 3R2 3F2 3D' U F R 2B2 2D 2R 2B' U 3L' R' 3U B2 3R F 3L 2D2 2U B2 D2 3U' U' 2F2 2R2 2F 3R' 2U2 3B' 3F' 2D 2R2 R 3B2 2F' F 2R' 3U 2B2 R2 2F 2L' R' 2D2 B 2B 2R2 2U 3B' 2U2 3F' 2F 3U2 R2 U F' U
*4. *3R 3F2 3U2 3L2 2R2 B' 2R' F 2L2 3F' 2R' 2B' R' D' 3U U 2L2 3B' 3U 3L2 3R 3B D 3U2 2B2 3F2 2F2 F' 3R' R 3B U2 R' B2 2B' U2 B' 3B 3F' L' 3F2 2F 2L' 3U U 2B 2L' 3L 3U U 3F2 D 2B' R 2B' 3B' 3D 2U' B' 2L 2R R D 3D' 2F 3L2 2F' 3L 3F2 3L2 3F' F 2U 3R 2D2 2U' 3R' R' 3D' 2R' 3U' 2F 2L R2 3U' R2 3D2 L' U2 3R' 2U' 2B 3L R 3B 2R' 2F F 3R' 3U
*5. *B2 D2 2R' R D2 L 2L' 2R2 R2 F U2 2L2 3F 2F2 2L 2F2 3R2 3D L' 2B' R2 3F' 2R 2B 3R' 2R' 2D2 3B 2R 2D' R' U2 L 2L' 3R2 3D 3L' 3B' 2R2 2F2 2U2 2R' F' 2L 3B2 2F2 3U' F U' 2R 3F2 2U2 3L2 3F' 2F' 3U 3F' L2 3F' 3L' R2 3D 2U 3B R' 2U2 F D' F' D2 3U2 B 3B2 2F 2U2 L 3L' D2 2D' L' D' B2 2B2 2D2 3U' R' 2D2 R' 3B' 2L' 2R2 D2 3L' 3R 2R' F' 2R 3D' 2R2 B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 R' U F U R'
*2. *R U2 F' R2 F R2 U' R' U'
*3. *F2 R U R' F R' F U R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F U2 B2 U B L F' L D L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2
*2. *D2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L' U2 F2 D' F' L B' R2 U' B'
*3. *F' R' D' B' U' F R2 U' F R2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' F2 B2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 D U' L B2 Fw R F2 R D B U' B' Fw2 Rw D Uw' Fw2 D2 Rw2 D Uw U' R2 D' Uw' U2 Fw Uw L2 R' U Rw D2 U2 L2 R Uw2 Rw' Uw
*2. *L' F' L' Fw2 D2 B F' L2 Rw B' Fw' D F' Rw2 R2 Fw F Uw R2 Fw2 F' Uw Fw' Rw U2 L' Uw U' B2 Fw' F' Uw' B F2 D2 B' L F Uw2 L
*3. *L' D' U R' D2 U L' Rw2 U' B L2 Fw F2 Uw B Fw L2 Fw F Uw2 Rw F2 Rw D Uw2 L' F' U2 B2 L Uw' B' R' D2 L Fw L' U' B2 Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' Dw' B2 U2 Rw D L' D Uw2 Bw2 Uw' Fw2 R2 B F' U Fw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Rw D L2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw F U2 L' F2 D2 Uw B Fw2 F D F Lw2 F2 D2 Bw' L' R2 Fw' L' U' Lw' Bw Uw2 R' D' Rw2 R' F' D' Uw' Lw' D2
*2. *Lw Rw Bw' Fw D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 Dw2 B2 F L' Lw Fw2 D2 Dw2 U Lw' Bw2 Rw' R' B' Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 Lw F U' Bw' Dw U' B Bw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Bw Fw F2 D2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Fw' Uw Bw' Fw2 D' U' L2 R' U R D' U Fw' Dw'
*3. *B F' Uw2 Fw' Rw2 Fw' Lw Rw' B Bw' F Dw2 Lw' R D' Dw2 U' B2 Bw Fw F2 Lw D' B2 Rw2 B' F Dw Rw B2 Uw U' R D2 Uw2 Rw2 F D B2 Dw Rw2 R' B' Bw Fw2 F' U B2 F' Lw' Rw Uw2 U' L2 R2 Uw' Lw2 R' B Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 B F 2L D2 2B 2U' 2F' F2 2U2 R2 D' B2 F' U2 3F2 D F2 2U 3F' 2L 2D' L 2L' 2R F 3U2 U 2R2 R' 2U 2B2 L R2 2B' U2 B2 F 2L2 R F' 2D2 R' D 3F' 2R2 3U2 2U' L' 3R' B2 3R' D' B2 3R R B2 3R2 2R' R2 2D2 3U 2U 3F 2F L2 2R' D' 3U' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D 3R2 B 3B D' 2L R2 3D2 2U2 3L' 3R' R' F D 3U 2U' U2 2B 2U U' 3L' 3B2 L' 3U2 2U2 2R' U' 3F2 L B' R2 F2 3U2 3L' 3R F2 2U 3B2 3F 3D 2L' 3F' L 2R 2B 3D' U 2B2 3U2 2B2 3B' F 2U 2L F' 2R2 D' 2B 2F2 2L2 F2 3D2 2F' 2L 2F2 3D' 3L2 D' 3F' F 3U' 3L2 2R' 3D2 R 2U R 2D' 2F2 D 3L2 U 2B2 2F2 2D 3U' 3R D 3R2 3U2 L 2F' 2L2 3R2 3D2 3U2 2R' D 2B U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R L' F' U2 F R B D F' B2 U D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B2
*2. *U2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 D B2 L2 F2 U B D' U L' D L D2 L D
*3. *F U2 F U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B' R' B2 U R F R2 D' L2 R2 B'
*4. *D F2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B D2 B R2 U2 B R2 B
*5. *F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R B2 R2 U' B' D F R2 U2 R F L' R2
*6. *F' U2 F U2 R2 U2 B' L2 B D2 B' L' F U' L D' B U' B U' R
*7. *B R2 U' B D' B L' B' L' F' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B'
*8. *F2 U2 B R2 B F2 L2 U2 F U2 R U2 F' D B' U' F' R' U2 R2
*9. *B2 R U' L2 B U D F R' B2 U2 D' R2 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 D'
*10. *U2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 D2 R' F2 R2 F2 U R D' U' B' D2 L2 B' U2
*11. *U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L' D' B D' R2 F U L2 U' B' R
*12. *B2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 D' R'
*13. *L' D2 L U2 B2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R D L' U' L2 B' L R U2 F2 D
*14. *U' B2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 R D2 B' L' U' B2 R2 U R2 D2
*15. *U' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F L' B' F' U2 L R D2 B' R2
*16. *L2 B2 R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B U' L U R' B2 D' B L2 U L
*17. *F R' L U2 R D B2 R B' R' B2 U2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 L D2
*18. *U2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' F' D U L B R2 F D'
*19. *D2 F U2 B R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 L' D' U L' B' R
*20. *D2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 U' B' D' R F L2 U2 L
*21. *U' R2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D L' U' L' B U' F2 L F' D2 U2
*22. *U' F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R2 U B' D B F' L B U L2 D2 U2
*23. *L2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F D' R U2 L' D B R U' L
*24. *F' U2 B2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 U2 F U' B2 F R B F L' D U' R'
*25. *F D2 B' L2 D2 F' U2 B U2 R2 B2 L' D B' R2 F' R D2 L B' F
*26. *B2 U D2 F' L2 D R F L' U' L2 B L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 U2
*27. *D2 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L2 F L' D2 R' D R' U F' U2 B U2
*28. *U F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R D R' D2 R U' B' R2 B2 U2
*29. *L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' R D L' R U2 F' R2 D' R2
*30. *B' L2 F L2 F' D2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R2 B U' B R B R' F U2
*31. *R' U' B' D' L F' B' R2 B' R U' D2 F B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 F'
*32. *D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 R2 U' B U F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L'
*33. *D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U F D' L F' L' R D' L F D
*34. *D2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' D R' D' F' R' B' L D' U'
*35. *B U L U R' F2 D F R B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 U
*36. *L2 D2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F2 R' B D' U' R' B' D L U2 B
*37. *R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L' B2 R B D' U2 F2 U L' R2
*38. *B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F U' R2 U B' L' F'
*39. *R F2 D' F U2 L' U2 B2 R U2 F2 U2 F U2 D2 B L2 B R2 F2
*40. *D F' R2 D2 R L2 U B2 U' R2 B D2 F' U2 B L2 F' D2 F U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B' R F' R F' D' U F' R' F'
*2. *D F2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R F L' D L' F D' L' B'
*3. *F D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 U F' L2 R2 B' U' B' F L
*4. *F U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 F' R B' L F' R2 D B R D2 U' L'
*5. *L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D2 F D L B' R' U2 F' L2 U' R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' R2 F L2 D2 F' L2 D2 F' U2 B' R' U2 R2 B' R2 F D' U2 R2 F
*2. *F' D2 L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F' U2 R' U L' B2 R' B D B2 F'
*3. *D' U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' L' R2 B2 F U2 L' D2 R' B'
*4. *D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R' B' D' U' F' D U F L' R2
*5. *F2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D L B U' L' B' D R F D F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U' F R' B' D' B' R D F2 R2
*2. *D' B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F' L2 D L' B L2 D' U R D'
*3. *F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 L' R2 B2 D B' U L2
*4. *B2 L2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R' B' U' R' B F' L2 U R2
*5. *U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B R B' U L F' U2 F L R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F D' R U2 B' R F' L2 D L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' F2 U' F2 R' F' U
*3. *R2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U B D' B' L B' U L F' L2 F2 R'
*4. *D R Fw2 F' R' Fw' Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 D' F2 D L2 Fw2 D U' Fw F Uw' Rw D2 B Fw2 F2 D' Rw D L B R2 D Rw Fw2 R' U' R D2 Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R F' U F2 U2 R2
*3. *U F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D L2 F' R' F L' R' U B D' L' F'
*4. *L2 B Uw Rw F2 U' Rw2 B' Fw' L' Rw2 Uw Rw D' Fw2 Rw' F L2 Fw F R2 Fw2 D' U' B2 Uw' Fw' F L R D B2 Fw' D' U2 Fw2 L Uw B F
*5. *U' Fw D F2 Lw' Rw2 D R D' Uw' U' L' Rw D' B Bw F Dw2 Rw Dw' L Uw' B' F U2 Lw Rw' R2 B2 F' Dw' F2 R' Dw2 F' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw Lw2 Rw' R U' Lw2 Bw' Fw2 U R' F2 Rw' B' Uw Lw2 Dw' Lw Fw' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=2,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=0 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U B' R' L U B' L' l r' b u
*2. *U B' R' B' R U' L U' r' b u'
*3. *U' L' B' L R U' B' R' l r b' u'
*4. *U' R B' R U' L R' B' R l' r' u'
*5. *R' U' L' U' R' L' R L r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (-5, 0) / (-4, 4) / (4, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 1) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 2) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' U R U L' U L D R'
*2. *D L' R' D' R D' L R
*3. *U' R L U R' U L' R
*4. *D U' D U' R D R D U'
*5. *D L R D' L' R U D' U'


----------



## FaLoL (Jan 29, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 6.26, (5.98), (7.95), 7.31, 7.40 = *6.99*
*3x3x3*: (DNF), 18.68, 20.59, 18.88, (15.68) =* 19.38*
*4x4x4*: (1:28.75), (1:19.56), 1:26.56, 1:19.58, 1:22.14 = *1:22.76*
*5x5x5*: (2:09.25), 2:07.82, 2:04.82, (1:59.24), 1:59.80 = *2:04.15*
*6x6x6*: 4:25.81, 4:20.75, (4:12.23), 4:18.24, (4:35.91) = *4:21.60*
*7x7x7*: 6:50.61, 6:42.53, (6:33.46), (DNF), 6:50.04 = *6:47.73*
*3x3x3 OH*: 54.12, (44.50), (55.06), 48.46, 44.69 = *49.09*
*3x3x3 FM*: *69*
*Megaminx*: (3:14.97), 2:54.79, 3:08.15, (2:48.92), 2:49.11 = *2:57.35*
*Pyraminx*: 15.42, (20.90), 15.87, (12.52), 15.21 = *15.50*
*Master Magic*: (8.95), 7.77, 7.18, 8.20, (6.03) = *7.72*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 29, 2013)

*2x2* - 8.83, (6.95), 7.48, 9.26, (13.09) = *8.52*
*3x3 *- (25.61), 24.61, (22.25), 24.81, 25.17 = *24.86*
*4x4 *- 1:57.64, (1:52.09), (2:30.89), 1:56.07, 1:58.95 = *1:57.55*
*5x5* - 4:38.26, 4:11.93, (5:07.79), 4:41.70, (3:52.75) = *4:30.63*
*6x6* - 7:56.72, (8:03.72), 7:43.73, 7:17.48, (7:05.31) = *7:39.31*
*7x7* - (11:48.82), 12:32.66, 11:53.38, (12:59.55), 12:07.25 = *12:11.10*
*2x2 BLD *- 1:05.02, 57.04, 1:47.25 = *57.04*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
*Multi-BLD* -* 0/2 (29:52)*
*OH*- 1:01.13, (1:05.73), 56.15, 58.20, (50.82) = *58.49*
*Feet* - 4:53.15, (6:22.49), (4:14.34), 4:49.18, 4:36.26 = *4:46.20*
*MTS* - 2:42.14, 3:18.04, DNF, (2:21.08), DNF = *DNF*
*FMC *- *67
*_Scramble - U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F D' R U2 B' R F' L2 D L'_
_Solution - D' L B2 U2 L B D' F' D F' L' F L F' R' F2 R F U' F' U R F R' D' F' D F' D' F D F2 R' F R F U F U' R U F U' F' R' U' R' D' R U R' D R U' F2 U F2 U' R U F U' F' U' R' U2 F2_
*2-4 Relay* - *2:26.54*
*2-5 Relay* - * 7:33.78*
*Megaminx* - (5:17.04), 4:50.32, 4:54.19, (4:49.33), 4:53.82 = *4:52.78*
*Pyraminx* - 21.72, 18.03, (22.39), 22.30, (16.57) = *20.68*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 29, 2013)

*2x2x2*: (9.58) 10.14 (14.35) 11.41 12.25 = *11.27*
*3x3x3*: 32.53 (25.61) (35.27) 28.66 30.45 = *30.55*


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jan 29, 2013)

*2x2*
average: 9.33
times: 8.47, 9.63, (16.39), 9.90, (7.84)

*3x3*
average: 26.52
times: 23.42, (22.80), 27.33, (30.24), 28.80


----------



## acohen527 (Jan 30, 2013)

2x2: *8.71*


Spoiler



Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 3.28
Worst Time: 10.31

Session Avg: 8.71

Individual Times: 
8.33, (10.31), 9.82, (3.28), 7.97



3x3: *28.89*


Spoiler



Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 25.95
Worst Time: 29.88

Session Avg: 28.89

Individual Times: 
(29.88), 29.61, (25.95), 29.49, 27.56



3BLD: *2:55.56*
Individual Times: 
*(2:55.56)*, (DN), 3:42.57

3x3 OH: *1:06.35*


Spoiler



Number of solves: 5
Best Time: 55.74
Worst Time: 1:23.27

Session Avg: 1:06.35

Individual Times: 
(55.74), (1:23.27), 57.55, 1:13.04, 1:08.46


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 30, 2013)

*2x2 : *6.10, (5.22), (6.58), 6.14, 5.54 = *5.93*
*3x3 : *(18.87), (30.41), 19.17, 21.77, 21.44 = *20.79*
*4x4 : *(1:30.43), 1:16.50, 1:29.40, (1:12.18), 1:24.74 = *1:23.55*
*5x5 : *2:18.10, (2:11.04), 2:14.99, 2:17.17, (2:30.15) = *2:16.75*
*6x6 : *(3:59.99), 3:59.49, (3:39.77), 3:49.68, 3:59.87 = *3:56.35*
*7x7 : *5:21.24, (5:11.16), 5:45.62, 5:45.20, (5:50.38) = *5:37.53*
*3x3 Blind : *4:11.85, DNF, DNF = *4:11.85*
*Multi blind : *
*3x3 OH : *1:12.93, 1:13.25, (1:17.83), (1:03.92), 1:12.44 = *1:12.87*
*MTS : *(1:09.21), 1:17.72, (DNF), 1:22.51, 1:10.46 = *1:16.90*
*2-4 relay : 1:55.57*
*2-5 relay : 4:23.38 *
*Megaminx : *1:52.02, 1:58.30, 1:52.33, (1:44.51), (2:01.57) = *1:54.22*
*Pyraminx : *12.48, 9.17, 9.40, (12.51), (6.56) = *10.35*
*Square-1 : *31.14, (41.90), 35.68, 37.73, (28.30) = *34.85*


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 30, 2013)

3BLD: 3:09.763, DNS, DNS = 3:09.763
3x3: 11.06, 14.04, 10.72, 17.13, 11.94 = 12.35
2x2: 3.01, 3.72, 2.99, (2.58), (4.40) = 3.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2013)

Fewest Moves:


Spoiler



Scramble: U F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F D' R U2 B' R F' L2 D L'
Solve: B D' R2 D2 R' D2 L U' L U L' B U B' U' B' R B R' L' U R' U2 L U' R B F U2 B' F' U F U' F' L B' L' B2 (39 moves)

2x2x2:B D' R2 D2 R' D2
2x2x3: premoves B' L' B2
3x cross: L U' L U L' premove L
4th pair: premoves F U' F'
OLL: B U B' U' B' R B R'
PLL: L' U R' U2 L U' R B F U2 B' F' U

Comment: Great start, but terrible ending - I couldn't find anything good.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 2, 2013)

2x2: (8.16), 7.09, 7.32, 6.25, (5.27) = 6.89

3x3: 16.29, (18.68), 17.99, 17.53, (16.29) =17.27

4x4: 1:30.45, (1:37.72), 1:26.28, 1:31.13, (1:19.12) = 1:29.29

5x5:

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:07.04


----------



## Dene (Feb 3, 2013)

*3x3:* 17.56, 17.21, (21.10), 16.00, (14.64) = 16.92
*4x4:* (59.44), (1:09.10), 1:03.99, 1:04.89, 1:02.43 = 1:03.77
*5x5:* (1:38.40), 1:39.54, 1:41.36, 1:43.50, (1:50.25) = 1:41.47
*6x6:* 3:26.30, 3:18.71, (3:10.35), (4:11.49), 3:23.06 = 3:22.69
*7x7:* (5:18.58), (4:43.11), 4:44.06, 4:48.42, 4:55.49 = 4:49.32
*OH:* (20.81), 36.09, 32.12, (40.61), 32.68 = 33.63
*Megaminx:* (2:20.61), 2:19.90, 2:15.48, 2:03.44, (1:59.95) = 2:12.94
*Pyraminx:* (25.84), (7.48), 11.06, 18.95, 11.33 = 13.78
*Square-1:* 22.03, 24.19, 25.97, (30.66), (21.36) = 24.06


----------



## Zaterlord (Feb 4, 2013)

*3x3x3*: 21.15, 26.59, 23.70, (19.76), (26.63)= *23.81 *


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 5, 2013)

Results: congratulations to yoinneroid, antoine and bryson


*2x2x2*(36)

 2.85 Evan Liu
 3.15 yoinneroid
 3.24 Tao Yu
 3.68 antoineccantin
 4.28 Neo63
 4.54 FinnGamer
 4.61 mande
 4.76 googlebleh
 4.87 riley
 4.94 yuxuibbs
 5.01 Iggy
 5.09 bryson azzopard
 5.19 DaCubeMeister
 5.22 Jaycee
 5.65 zaki
 5.93 bacyril
 5.97 moroder
 6.26 rona3
 6.36 Alcuber
 6.67 ickathu
 6.89 khoavo12
 6.99 FaLoL
 7.09 Schmidt
 7.53 Mike Hughey
 8.04 Trondhat
 8.28 blairubik
 8.52 DuffyEdge
 8.71 acohen527
 9.26 Gordon
 9.28 Mikel
 9.33 lcsbiffi
 10.03 Darthriahuz
 11.27 MarcelP
 11.47 bh13
 16.69 MatsBergsten
 21.68 Sebbe
*3x3x3 *(47)

 9.36 yoinneroid
 10.29 antoineccantin
 10.98 Evan Liu
 11.13 riley
 12.35 Tao Yu
 12.38 CuberMan
 12.61 Lapinsavant
 13.65 yuxuibbs
 14.40 googlebleh
 14.63 mande
 14.66 FinnGamer
 14.74 Neo63
 15.15 DaCubeMeister
 15.65 Iggy
 15.70 Darthriahuz
 15.83 zaki
 16.81 Jaycee
 16.92 Dene
 17.03 bryson azzopard
 17.27 khoavo12
 17.51 brandbest1
 17.58 eggseller
 18.42 Kenneth Svendson
 18.71 moroder
 19.25 Perff
 19.33 rona3
 19.38 FaLoL
 19.75 TheGrayCuber
 20.79 bacyril
 21.12 blairubik
 21.13 Mike Hughey
 21.57 ickathu
 21.85 Mikel
 22.59 Schmidt
 23.36 Trondhat
 23.81 Zaterlord
 24.86 DuffyEdge
 25.46 Alcuber
 25.80 hfsdo
 26.52 lcsbiffi
 28.89 acohen527
 30.55 MarcelP
 32.56 skippykev
 33.84 Gordon
 35.63 MatsBergsten
 38.99 bh13
 40.65 Sebbe
*4x4x4*(27)

 37.45 yoinneroid
 48.35 CuberMan
 49.57 antoineccantin
 50.12 zaki
 51.14 Lapinsavant
 58.98 riley
 1:00.59 googlebleh
 1:03.77 Dene
 1:05.48 FinnGamer
 1:09.18 Neo63
 1:16.93 bryson azzopard
 1:18.60 yuxuibbs
 1:21.03 mande
 1:22.49 Jaycee
 1:22.76 FaLoL
 1:23.55 bacyril
 1:26.75 ickathu
 1:27.75 TheGrayCuber
 1:29.29 khoavo12
 1:34.41 eggseller
 1:36.81 rona3
 1:37.78 Mikel
 1:54.36 blairubik
 1:57.55 DuffyEdge
 2:05.45 Schmidt
 2:28.57 MatsBergsten
 2:32.76 bh13
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:17.33 yoinneroid
 1:34.22 antoineccantin
 1:37.94 mycube
 1:41.47 Dene
 1:56.78 bryson azzopard
 2:04.15 FaLoL
 2:13.06 FinnGamer
 2:16.75 bacyril
 2:38.48 yuxuibbs
 2:43.79 mande
 2:52.87 ickathu
 3:02.61 rona3
 3:05.79 Mikel
 3:08.33 Jaycee
 3:23.03 blairubik
 4:30.63 DuffyEdge
 5:28.88 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 3:22.69 Dene
 3:36.29 antoineccantin
 3:56.35 bacyril
 3:58.68 bryson azzopard
 4:21.60 FaLoL
 5:48.56 yuxuibbs
 6:00.78 ickathu
 6:44.91 blairubik
 7:39.31 DuffyEdge
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:49.32 Dene
 5:37.35 bacyril
 6:47.73 FaLoL
12:11.10 DuffyEdge
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 15.28 antoineccantin
 17.01 yoinneroid
 24.58 riley
 24.82 yuxuibbs
 28.24 googlebleh
 30.26 brandbest1
 30.28 Lapinsavant
 30.60 bryson azzopard
 33.63 Dene
 37.56 Jaycee
 38.87 FinnGamer
 39.00 Kenneth Svendson
 39.41 eggseller
 39.47 mande
 40.43 Alcuber
 44.16 rona3
 45.91 Mikel
 49.09 FaLoL
 54.77 blairubik
 55.04 Trondhat
 58.49 DuffyEdge
 58.53 MichaelErskine
 1:01.29 ickathu
 1:02.19 Schmidt
 1:06.35 acohen527
 1:12.87 bacyril
 2:14.74 Sebbe
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 55.33 antoineccantin
 1:04.48 yoinneroid
 1:24.83 Kenneth Svendson
 3:58.22 blairubik
 4:46.20 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 19.19 riley
 22.52 Mike Hughey
 23.50 MatsBergsten
 28.52 Jaycee
 41.87 blairubik
 44.15 Mikel
 52.61 Schmidt
 53.78 bryson azzopard
 57.04 DuffyEdge
 1:08.04 ickathu
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(17)

 1:06.15 eggseller
 1:14.12 MatsBergsten
 1:18.86 Mikel
 1:20.29 Mike Hughey
 1:20.30 yoinneroid
 1:45.98 blairubik
 2:07.87 brandbest1
 2:17.78 mande
 2:55.56 acohen527
 2:58.96 Krag
 3:09.76 Tao Yu
 3:38.67 bryson azzopard
 4:11.85 bacyril
 4:13.62 ickathu
 4:47.19 Jaycee
 DNF riley
 DNF DuffyEdge
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:56.17 MatsBergsten
 9:45.61 yoinneroid
10:54.85 eggseller
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:37.65 MatsBergsten
32:37.00 bryson azzopard
 DNF Mikel
 DNF yoinneroid
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

9/10 (53:47)  MatsBergsten
8/9 (44:06)  mande
7/7 (47:15)  brandbest1
3/3 ( 6:09)  riley
4/5 (26:27)  blairubik
0/2 (29:52)  DuffyEdge
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:16.90 bacyril
 1:21.09 blairubik
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 54.43 yoinneroid
 1:08.36 zaki
 1:14.02 riley
 1:27.56 bryson azzopard
 1:30.43 FinnGamer
 1:50.83 Mikel
 1:55.57 bacyril
 2:01.85 yuxuibbs
 2:02.35 rona3
 2:04.39 blairubik
 2:07.04 khoavo12
 2:26.54 DuffyEdge
 2:39.11 Schmidt
 4:45.48 bh13
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:02.98 yoinneroid
 2:53.86 zaki
 3:29.56 bryson azzopard
 4:10.32 FinnGamer
 4:23.38 bacyril
 5:03.59 yuxuibbs
 5:26.91 blairubik
 7:33.78 DuffyEdge
*Magic*(2)

 1.17 yuxuibbs
 1.45 Mikel
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.19 Mikel
 4.64 yuxuibbs
 7.72 FaLoL
*Skewb*(1)

 20.70 Schmidt
*Clock*(8)

 6.99 Evan Liu
 9.84 yoinneroid
 10.00 Iggy
 10.93 Perff
 15.65 Mikel
 21.98 bryson azzopard
 26.79 Schmidt
 40.46 blairubik
*Pyraminx*(21)

 5.23 Evan Liu
 5.37 Iggy
 5.61 yoinneroid
 6.87 Alcuber
 7.00 riley
 7.37 antoineccantin
 7.70 ickathu
 8.51 zaki
 10.35 bacyril
 12.34 bryson azzopard
 12.58 Krag
 13.78 Dene
 15.11 Schmidt
 15.50 FaLoL
 16.45 hfsdo
 17.35 yuxuibbs
 18.75 Mikel
 20.68 DuffyEdge
 21.12 FinnGamer
 28.14 blairubik
 33.80 Sebbe
*Megaminx*(15)

 1:19.10 antoineccantin
 1:25.73 Evan Liu
 1:30.41 riley
 1:34.78 yoinneroid
 1:54.22 bacyril
 1:58.53 Iggy
 2:04.04 brandbest1
 2:12.94 Dene
 2:25.21 bryson azzopard
 2:27.51 mycube
 2:57.35 FaLoL
 3:12.41 Jaycee
 3:16.96 mande
 4:52.78 DuffyEdge
 5:32.12 blairubik
*Square-1*(11)

 20.48 Neo63
 20.51 brandbest1
 24.06 Dene
 24.82 Evan Liu
 27.90 yoinneroid
 34.85 bacyril
 51.73 Jaycee
 1:07.65 Schmidt
 1:14.83 Alcuber
 1:21.01 bryson azzopard
 2:40.11 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 guusrs
28 okayama
39 Mike Hughey
40 blairubik
62 hfsdo
67 DuffyEdge
69 FaLoL

*Contest results*

290 yoinneroid
226 antoineccantin
222 bryson azzopard
213 riley
181 bacyril
174 yuxuibbs
171 mande
164 Dene
164 blairubik
158 FinnGamer
149 Evan Liu
143 FaLoL
143 Jaycee
131 DuffyEdge
129 Mikel
128 zaki
125 googlebleh
120 brandbest1
118 MatsBergsten
114 ickathu
110 Neo63
109 Iggy
96 Lapinsavant
94 Tao Yu
92 rona3
90 eggseller
84 Schmidt
81 Mike Hughey
77 Alcuber
75 CuberMan
68 khoavo12
64 DaCubeMeister
55 Kenneth Svendson
49 moroder
43 Darthriahuz
42 acohen527
42 Trondhat
37 TheGrayCuber
34 hfsdo
33 Perff
30 mycube
26 Krag
19 lcsbiffi
18 bh13
17 guusrs
17 Gordon
16 okayama
15 MarcelP
15 Zaterlord
15 Sebbe
10 MichaelErskine
8 skippykev


----------



## Bh13 (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, Best I've ever done in the weekly competition.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 9, 2013)

yay! i came 3rd


----------

